# DIY- Earth Scent Spray, mask your scent



## Appalachia (Nov 23, 2009)

I dont know about the real deal dirt smell ( which I use the waffers meyself) But I read a article a few years ago a guy had a recipe for a cover scent using ceadar twigs, dirt from the ground, and other things of the sort and boiled it then bottled it to use when he wanted, only draw back was shelf life. I tried it but it smelled funky and got worse with age, but a deer mite not think so ya know. just sayin.


----------



## Rye77 (Feb 4, 2006)

You can purchase Earth Scented essential oil, add one TSP for every 16 oz of distilled water in a spray bottle. Add more oil if you like, shake and spray works great.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...tName=Crafters+Choice™+Dirt+Fragrance+Oil+141


----------



## dbowling (Jan 14, 2004)

I made some before using the homemade scentkiller recipe and then took some acorns, oak leaves and other forest floor leaves etc. a little dirt and put in a pot full of water and boiled for about 30-40 minutes (slow boil)...then let cool and use this as the water in homemade scentkiller recipe, also make sure to strain through a strainer 1st... it worked great and smelled just like the scentkiller you buy..


----------



## wesgillock (Dec 15, 2008)

*sent*

guys Ive hunted a long time as is a lot of you. A few days before I go out I'll wash my hunting clothes, socks and all with pine sol then dry with a few pine cones and pine branches. Tryed ceder once came out smelling like a skunk! I,ve had doe's stand beside me with me setting on the ground leaning up again a tree and never see me just dont move or they piss alover there selfs.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been taking a bottle of distilled (has to be distilled) water and add a couple pieces of cedar branch or walnut shell, or acorns and a few oak leaves, or whatever you hunt in or near (even used corn once for a stand that was on an island in the middle of a corn field. Anywho, put your stuff in the bottle and then put it out in the sun for a week or so (on the heat vent when cold out) then bottle and spray... works as an awesome cover scent for me.

Steve


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

:thumbs_up


----------



## John0341 (May 25, 2009)

*scent*



wesgillock said:


> guys Ive hunted a long time as is a lot of you. A few days before I go out I'll wash my hunting clothes, socks and all with pine sol then dry with a few pine cones and pine branches. Tryed ceder once came out smelling like a skunk! I,ve had doe's stand beside me with me setting on the ground leaning up again a tree and never see me just dont move or they piss alover there selfs.


so did it work because of the pine sol or the ceder


----------



## Lv2Hnt_Fsh (Sep 26, 2008)

*Scent*

I'll wash my hunting clothes, then put them in the dryer with either earth or pine scented dryer sheets...could get them at Walmart last year. Then put my clothes in a storage bag, its like a huge zip lock bag. The dryer sheets keep the earth/pine scent in my hunting clothes for weeks.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Marking for later use! Thanks


----------



## ssmithntx (Jan 25, 2009)

Good ideas


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## spearouys (Mar 28, 2014)

Lv2Hnt_Fsh said:


> I'll wash my hunting clothes, then put them in the dryer with either earth or pine scented dryer sheets...could get them at Walmart last year. Then put my clothes in a storage bag, its like a huge zip lock bag. The dryer sheets keep the earth/pine scent in my hunting clothes for weeks.


We normally do the same but keep them with snapped twigs, leaves and branches from the area where we are going hunting in a scent control bag.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

Rye77 said:


> You can purchase Earth Scented essential oil, add one TSP for every 16 oz of distilled water in a spray bottle. Add more oil if you like, shake and spray works great.
> 
> http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...tName=Crafters+Choice™+Dirt+Fragrance+Oil+141


You can also use this Earth oil to make earth scented soap, no joke. I wash my hunting clothes (everything I wear hunting) with scent free/die free detergent and store them in clear plastic bags with earth scented waivers, shower with home made earth scented soap and use scent free deodorant and powder made of baking soda and corn starch. Shot a nice buck 20 yards directly downwind of me, never knew I was there.


----------

